# How Often Does This Happen?



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, yes, it's GOLD! :yucky: So my hand slipped and an impulsive snipe unexpectedly won. I more or less forgot about it, then a package arrived, no customs charges, and...

What was on the bay as *THIS*:










Turned out to be *THIS*:










Of course, I'm not into gold, it's not really my style and it goes with nothing I wear - it will probably end up being a gift for a lady. But I can't help being quite pleased anyway - the ad didn't even mention the box, and seemed to strenuously hide the bracelet. Who knew?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll give you a tenner for it! Seriously though, lovely watch, love that era and that make. Mike


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I'll give you a tenner for it! Seriously though, lovely watch, love that era and that make. Mike


Do I hear 20? :lol:


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

itsguy said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give you a tenner for it! Seriously though, lovely watch, love that era and that make. Mike
> ...


Â£21 lol

(I've probably missed a couple of noughts)

Seriously though, i like it well done :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not into gold either but this seems like a good catch regardless. Make someone's day.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Â£22 any good? Nice one! would go well at the dancing! :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mel said:


> Â£22 any good? Nice one! would go well at the dancing! :lol:


 It would look just jim dandy for a man your age. You could swoon Ginger Roger away from 'Ol Freddy.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I like it I quite like gold watches


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I was thinking maybe I could get a kind of 'Columbian Drug Baron' thing going on... just need the tan and a loud shirt :blind:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Looks like the gold or gold plated brother of this old one I have.










Early mid 70's, 1020 auto day/date movement.

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one,I didn`t used to like gold watches but they have grown on me


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep, That'll be the one William. 1022 ticking away happily and keeping good time too. Damned if it isn't growing on me too Mach - pity it clashes horribly with my pale and interesting English February vibe. I need a tan :flex:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Sell it to me I tan easily.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Sell it to me I tan easily.


I think I hear Â£23! But I'm keeping the box! :acute:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

itsguy said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Sell it to me I tan easily.
> ...


actualy the offer to buy was serious


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> itsguy said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Ah I see - then if I decide to part with it you'll be the first to know, unless a lovely lady jumps the queue... but in spite of my joking I've become quite attached to it, it really is a grower. I think I shall enjoy it for a while yet.

Glad you like it, anyway. k:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They do grow on you


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

How much gold is there in that gold?


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> How much gold is there in that gold?


You know I really haven't a clue - I know embarrassingly little about this one, any info appreciated. To me anything gold is just...very shiny looking! But it's plated for sure.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

itsguy said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > How much gold is there in that gold?
> ...


It's likely 14K, the plated cases back then usually were. The solid cases were 18K.

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

and 20 microns thick I would think... it will say on the lug at the back on some or in the case back... have a look. Looks a great buy, the boxes are worth good money of course too...


----------

